# wheres the gamers at??



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i know we have some gamers in here... anyone get MW3 for 360?? post up your GT and we get it on


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I did yesterday LOL


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL... yeah boy... roe1880 in the house... Im a bit unhappy cause i only got another evening to play MW3 before i leave on vacation for 10 days...lol... 
Hey Ceelint send me a friend request when you get a chance, maybe we can hook up later tonight and shoot some **** up... jajajajaaaa...


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

i dont play mw. currently waiting for ME3. any of you guys play MMOs?


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I gave up hope on the CoD series after CoD4. I mean I bought MW2 & BO and they were meh. See, I'm a PC gamer...always have been...always will be. I gotta admit I'm a tad bit curious about MW3 but IMO, no dedicated servers for PC players, no dough from me. 

Honestly I don't see how console folk can play these games with any degree of skill. Perhaps that's because I've never played one on a console myself. But I can't imagine a game pad competing with a keyboard & mouse. ROFL N00BS R ZOMG PWNED QQQQ!!!

I've been playing the original BF online for free: battlefield.play4free.com I believe is the URL. I would suggest using Firefox as I hear it doesn't work too well in IE. 

As far as MMOs go, I was a WoW nerd for years. But that game got lamz0rz soon after Cataclysm came out. It's the same ole' stuff in that game...got boring. I'm looking forward to SWTOR. It looks pretty good!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

MW2 was good, Blops was meh, MW3 is good so far.. just finished the campaign and i'm digging the end


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

roe1880 said:


> LOL... yeah boy... roe1880 in the house... Im a bit unhappy cause i only got another evening to play MW3 before i leave on vacation for 10 days...lol...
> Hey Ceelint send me a friend request when you get a chance, maybe we can hook up later tonight and shoot some **** up... jajajajaaaa...


sending now.. mine is murderface v4


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

ps3, xbox controllers are too big and bulky IMO. Anyone on there? i'm d-r-i-p


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

No racing games yet.. Halo Reach and Tekken6, still waiting on MW3.... Reverend Kush


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i've been on forza motorsport 4 since release.. kinda alternating between that and mw3 now


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> No racing games yet.. Halo Reach and Tekken6, still waiting on MW3.... Reverend Kush


I am glad someone else still plays Halo besides me! LMAO My son is the one who plays on xbox live he loves it him and his cousin beat the pants off these guys online and it's funny to hear them talk smack back and fourth. A lot of those kids are really really good lol. Much better than I was at that age. My son beat gears of war 3 in one day! Him and his cousin are going to beat MW3 this weekend.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ill probably pick up gears 3 in dec. would like the next silent hill not to suck! it should be out in 2012, cant wait


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah, I have to wait til Christmas for the MW3, its gift for my oldest boy, 12 .. who loves halo and COD, and all those games along with Tekken, DOA and most racing games. He grew up playing with me against or with my friends so hes pretty good too.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I am a intense gamer;
even took 2 days off of work for the MW3 release 

my gamertag is:
oxox JUGGS xoxo


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lol.. request sent JUGGS


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

I accepted.
I resent you a invite but you never accepted.
My NAT was reading Moderate so people were having trouble connecting to me so we connected to someone else.


----------



## aldo22 (Oct 4, 2011)

augu5t burn red


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Man, seems like everyone is on the 360! Where's the PS3 players at?? I just picked up Battlefield 3 yesterday, so hit me up! Also have Black Ops and MW2 and a few others.

PSN - legkicker


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

That's because 360 is where it's at!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

a little late but my gt is stoneysins90


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey all i was on vacation for 2 weeks and havent been on that much since i got back, but someone knowledgable should start a clan and if so hit me up as im in.. im roe1880 on everything so hit me up and send me a message saying your a go pitbull member so i don't ignore you... Thanks in advance..


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ps2 games: Turok Evolution, Devil May Cry (1-3), Crash Bandicoot, Spyro.

I only have Doom, Killer Instinct, Alien, and Paper Boy on my Super Nintendo.

Halo on my Xbox...

L4D 2, WoW (Not active anymore), Impossible Creatures (Love, had it since I was really young), and hopefully Skyrim.

Gameboy Advanced SP: Pokemon Emerald, Ruby, Leaf Green, and Fire Red.


----------



## cesarzmumma (Dec 8, 2011)

xxPOISON IVYxx 

xbox 360 rocks


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

xbox gt = MPYR
borderlands, , halo, GOW, MW3
i believe the phrase is "come get some!" lol


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn, i guess I'm the lone person with a PS3 here lol

What the hell is that about??!


----------



## ChicoG (Oct 2, 2011)

I Play Halo 3, Fifa 12, NFS, .. Lucious Beast.


----------

